# BEST WAY FOR SURROGATE MOTHERTO FIND IPS



## KELDONOR (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi there,


I've recently been involved with egg donation with a lady I met on this site and I'm now looking at surrogacy to help someone else. The problem is I can't seem to figure out the best way to find IP's I'm assuming theres lots out there its just establishing how to connect with them to form any kind of relationship to see if you could work out a friendship. I've registered on surrogacyfinder.com but not having much luck?? Any ideas??

Kellie


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

hi love best place to look is Surrogacy UK they are a great group and have lots of ips waiting for a match im on suk and going for transfer next week


----------



## shanaaya (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Kelly

I am new to this forum and joined recently with intention of completing my daughter's wish. We need one more baby in my family but due to some circumstances, my wife and me are struggling to have another child ... 

Was wondering if we can work out something. Please PM me if opossible.

Thanks.


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi kellie

There is a fantastic ******** group for surrogates and ips to join. I found my surrogate on the group because everyone chatsnwith each other and soon younstrike up a friendship. 

If youre interested letbme know. It recently changed it's status to a secret group tomprotect the privacy of the members so younwouldnt be able to search or find it, a member would have to add you. I am happy to do that for you if younare interested. It's called i'm the stork not the mother. 

Xx


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Chicalinda: Can u add me?


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Samantha, what's your ******** name? I can then add you x


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd be interested too. Can I PM you my facebookname?


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone who os interested in joining the group please send me your ******** names by PM and i will add you xx


----------

